# IAT (Institute of Applied Technology)



## amarsh1988 (May 20, 2013)

Hi All

Does anybody have any information regarding these schools? I beleive there are seven campuses around the UAE but I cant seem to find any reviews!Are these schools any good to work at? I know the salary and benefits are good but im meaning more within the school ie pupils and management etc.


----------



## Its whatever (Dec 30, 2013)

I studied at this school, it has a good & quite strict environment. 
There are several campuses in different emirates.
Each campus has many departments like the college such as Engineering, ICT etc.
teachers and students are given laptops & ipads to work with which means hard copies arent necessary.

Overall the campus is well managed, it's in fact one of the best schools here in UAE in terms of management & technology.


----------



## doddzmiester (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone know where the Institute of Applied Technology high school - Sharjah Male Campus is based in Sharjah as I can not seem to find it?, Have been offered a job there starting August and trying to locate.


----------



## amarsh1988 (May 20, 2013)

I don't know its exact location but I do know its a new campus and is about 30 mins north of Dubai City Centre. I start in August at the Abu Dhabi campus so might be worth us staying in touch and getting together for a coffee if you fancy it- always good to network and make contacts. Admitedly Abu Dhabi and Dubai are a good 1h 30min drive away but I will be in Dubai quite a bit.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

It is in university city area in sharjah kind of near the sharjah airport. They changed the official name of the road since I was there but it's north on the 311 hwy/road. Try googling higher college of technology sharjah since it's under that umbrella. Regarding management I was told they overhauled the system with some new administration brought in or being brought in as of next school year.


----------



## bluepen (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi

How is it like now that you're there?

Do let me know?

Thanks


----------



## bluepen (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi. What do you think about it? I'm to IAT so let me know please. Thanks


----------



## LeeR08 (Feb 20, 2015)

bluepen said:


> Hi. What do you think about it? I'm to IAT so let me know please. Thanks


I think I maybe teaching there also.


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi

I've been offered a position at the IAT Abu Dhabi campus. I accepted the initial offer at the end of February but yet still haven't had a contract through... Any idea how long it takes?? Do I have anything to worry about?? Getting anxious as my current school in the uk need my notice..


----------



## jimbo11 (Apr 14, 2015)

Have you had any luck finding much information out yet? I have been offered a job but I do not know anything about the place. I have heard behaviour is an issue


----------



## LeeR08 (Feb 20, 2015)

jimbo11 said:


> Have you had any luck finding much information out yet? I have been offered a job but I do not know anything about the place. I have heard behaviour is an issue


Where can I find more info on the school. I'm to work at the Ajman campus


----------



## Jameel137 (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone received their IAT contract yet for 2015?


----------



## Rajesh 2015 (May 5, 2015)

No not yet. Only initial offers


----------



## jimbo11 (Apr 14, 2015)

*Job offer IAT ATHS*



Rajesh 2015 said:


> No not yet. Only initial offers


I am the same, my deadline for handing in my notice at my school is tomorrow, I have email the IAT HR dept a few times and they do not even acknowledge. I would just like to know what is going on, has anyone else had similar experiences?


----------



## athena9 (May 29, 2015)

Hi guys,

I too received an initial offer from IAT, I shall be based in the Al baynouah female campus, anyone else heading there?


----------



## jimbo11 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have just had my contract through, I think some can take a little while to come - but if you have had an offer then the will be sent.

Who else is coming to Dubai?


----------



## jimbo11 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have just had my contract through, I think some can take a little while to come - but if you have had an offer then the will be sent.


----------



## doddzmiester (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi there. A little late to reply, but i am presently PE teaching at IAT in Sharjah so if you need any info happy to help or can organise a Skype, as I was much the same last year not knowing much at all about the school, contract, etc.


----------



## jimbo11 (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone received their flight information yet? What is the baggage allowance?


----------



## kelinuae (May 29, 2015)

I just got my flight information yesterday morning. I'm flying on Emirates Airline. They have their baggage allowance guidelines on their website.


----------



## jimbo11 (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice. When do you fly? Where from?


----------

